# Frog “itching”



## azbombero (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello. I just received a group (15) 3-4 month old frogs that seem to be constantly swiping or “scratching” with their back legs......what could be causing this? A parasite? New enclosure? Please advise.... Thanks!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Could we get a little more info on the type of frog, and how they are housed? Does this behavior happen all the time, or primarily early on in the day cycle? Can you see any skin abnormalities?


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

If your substrate is loose and dry (e.g. dirt, clumps of sphagnum moss), it may be sticking to the frogs and they are "kicking" it off themselves. Another possibility is that you over-seeded with springtails and they are crawling on the frogs. Could even be mites.


----------



## azbombero (Dec 4, 2009)

They are Matchecos and Powder Greys, on ABG over leca. No skin abnormalities, they all seem to do it throughout the day. I did seed it with springtails, but I thought it odd they all keep doing it. Nothing that I can see stuck to their skin either.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

azbombero said:


> They are Matchecos and Powder Greys, on ABG over leca. No skin abnormalities, they all seem to do it throughout the day. I did seed it with springtails, but I thought it odd they all keep doing it. Nothing that I can see stuck to their skin either.



I would assume that they are rubbing substrate off of their skin, although it could be mites or something else. I would say monitor their behavior and keep a close eye on their skin, just to check if any abnormalities manifest. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiraVivariums (Aug 19, 2017)

Definitely cover up your abg with a good layer of leaf litter. My frogs tend to do this when the leaf litter breaks down and exposes too much abg.


----------

